# Best Grain Free Food



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

What grain free foods are people feeding? Both Orijen and Evo have great rating, but the protein levels are quite high. Any recommendations?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

We love Orijen! My puppy loves it and she looks marvelous! (I also add fish oil to her lunch) Each dog is different, so see what your doggie likes and thrives on. Bella had bad runny poops when we first got her and put her on Orijen, and I thought it was from the Orijen, but after eliminating everything else and then slowly reintroducing, we discovered she doesn't tolerate those freeze dried liver treats that are so commonly used for training. She is still on Orijen--and poops are great...unless she gets into something else!!! LOL!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My lab mix Jenny eats Natural Balance grain free because she has allergies. She really loves it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Orijen but if you're looking for something with less protein, check out the Acana brand (it's made by the same company as Orijen.) They have a grain-free Grasslands, Ranchlands and I think a fish version, too. I had my last foster puppy on the Grasslands (All Life Stages) and he did great on it.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Our guys rotate between several different kinds of grain free kibble and grain-free home cooked. 

They have done well on the all of the Wellness Core foods, Fromm's Surf & Turf and are now eating Annamaet's Aqualuk (fish) which they are loving!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My 4 year old has been doing great on diet that is half home cooked and half Orijens. However, I did start with Acana (made by the same company as Orijens) and then transitioned him to Orijens because I was originally concerned about the protein level.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

Penny and Shirley did "ok" on Evo -- Penny still needed her anal glans expressed every few months -- Shirley still chewed at her paws and both still had a good supply of eye discharge daily.

Penny is doing great on Wellness Core Ocean -- no more anal problems, and little to no eye discharge

Shirley did not do well on Wellness Core Ocean -- constantly biting at her paws, her anals are constantly irritated, we just decided to switch her over to Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Lamb formula -- cross your fingers!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hudsen did great on Fromm surf and turf and beef frittata. We are currently transitioning from beef frittata to Acana Pacifica. I LOVE the Fromm company and Hudsen did fantastic on it, but he just won't eat it anymore. I've tried everything (warm water, lifting food after 15 mins, adding toppers, canned food, etc.), but after battling for months, I think it's time for a change. We will try Fromm again in a few months. For now, he is liking the Acana.


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

We generally feed Taste of the Wild, grain free. We mix up the varieties with salmon/bison/lamb. Althoug, costco in our area carries a new grain free brand that we're trying and is about 8 bucks cheaper, and so far my dogs are really liking it.


----------



## sixxofdiamonds (Jul 8, 2011)

DaisyGolden said:


> My lab mix Jenny eats Natural Balance grain free because she has allergies. She really loves it.


We're currently feeding Natural Balance Grain Free as well - Salmon formula. We tried quite a few (Taste of the Wild, Evo, Blue Buffalo, etc.) but he gets the least farts with Natural Balance so we're sticking with it. My wallet is happier, too since it's on the lower end of the price scale as far as grain-free is concerned. Sidd still gets the droppings from Quinn since she's only 15 months old and seems to share more food than she eats. But she doesn't eat grains, either so it's okay. 


How many of you humans eat grain-free, too? Paleo or Primal anybody? Our whole family has been Paleo for over two years. That means we don't eat grains, either.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Flint River Ranch Lamb, Millet, & Rice....

but being produced in a facility that makes other formulas with grain... I don't expect it to be totally grain free.... like how some food packages has warnings that it was produced in a factory that processes nuts & soy..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

crazy daisy said:


> Flint River Ranch Lamb, Millet, & Rice....
> 
> but being produced in a facility that makes other formulas with grain... I don't expect it to be totally grain free.... like how some food packages has warnings that it was produced in a factory that processes nuts & soy..


 
The FRR lamb, millet and rice is not grain free. Both millet and rice are grains.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Some good brands have already been mentioned. You might also want to take a look at Petcurean's Go Natural Grain-free Endurance. It has 34% protein and 16% fat which is a more moderate range than some.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The FRR lamb, millet and rice is not grain free. Both millet and rice are grains.


great catch on my stupidity..... I was thinking of gluten-free (wheat)


----------

